# ÚLTIMA HORA!! INVASIÓN Y ATAQUE INMINENTE (Ejpertos del foro dieron insultos y respuestas míticas)



## Jeffrey Lebowski (4 Feb 2022)

En post como este me llevé avisando unos 2 meses antes. En las respuestas míticas han dejado sus conocimientos los ejpertos de foro.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 Feb 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


>



Que vaya a paris y le meta un pepinazo por el culo a maricron.... seguro que muchos franceses se lo agradecen.
Pero al maricron solo y a su cuadrilla de hijos de puta... Paris paris y sus ciudadanos, que los dejen en paz.


----------



## TercioVascongado (4 Feb 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Que vaya a paris y le meta un pepinazo por el culo a maricron.... seguro que muchos franceses se lo agradecen.
> Pero al maricron solo y a su cuadrilla de hijos de puta... Paris paris y sus ciudadanos, que los dejen en paz.



París para sus moronegradanos.


----------



## Sadhu (4 Feb 2022)

¿Todavía hay gente que se cree que en pleno S-XXI en el mundo desarrollado, las guerras se siguen haciendo disparando balitas?


----------



## Gigatr0n (4 Feb 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


>



El dia 21 o el 22, cuando todavía no haya pasado nada... ¿Qué hacemos?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (4 Feb 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> ¿Todavía hay gente que se cree que en pleno S-XXI en el mundo desarrollado, las guerras se siguen haciendo disparando balitas?



Jejeje qué risa








Guerra del Dombás - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> El dia 21 o el 22, cuando todavía no haya pasado nada... ¿Qué hacemos?



Todos diremos:

S
E
R
Á

E
N

O
C
T
U
B
R
E


----------



## DCD (4 Feb 2022)

El 20??a qué hora exactamente??


----------



## tixel (4 Feb 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> ¿Todavía hay gente que se cree que en pleno S-XXI en el mundo desarrollado, las guerras se siguen haciendo disparando balitas?



¿Es que han inventado otra cosa? Y Yugoslavia según los los listos como tú no debía de ser mundo desarrollado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

al parecer tienen mejor logística que los talibanes de Afganistán , por lo tanto " si los americanos perdieron ante unos pastores de cabras , con más heroína en el cuerpo que ganas de luchar " ... con los rusos mejor que no empiecen. 

Fuera bromas, si no hubiese habido 70 millones de asesinatos en la llamada segunda guerra mundial ni los masones hubiesen lanzado las bombas atómicas , pensaría que todo esto es una farsa, pero cuando dieron el pucherazo a Trump después de su más que segura victoria arrolladora, era lógico que se tramaba una guerra y así lo dije infinidad de veces en su día . Ahí están los post.


----------



## remosinganas (4 Feb 2022)

voy pal vunker hulioo...


----------



## Stormtrooper (4 Feb 2022)

Tengo hora en la peluquería, me viene mal.


----------



## MaGiVer (4 Feb 2022)

Menuda fumada. Aunque ya te digo que si quisiesen llegar hasta Lisboa, más de uno los recibiría como libertadores. Yo el primero.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Feb 2022)

Rusia llegaría hasta Lisboa si se lo propusiera, pero no por el poder ruso de su Ejército, que lo tiene, sino porque dile tú a los jóvenes europeos que dejen sus iphones y tik toks, para morir por la UE


----------



## Gigatr0n (4 Feb 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Todos diremos:
> 
> S
> E
> ...



Para mí, el mes desastroso es febrero-los webos... osea, en el que estamos ahora... por eso estoy aqui moneándo, que si no...


----------



## El pernales (4 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> al parecer tienen mejor logística que los talibanes de Afganistán , por lo tanto " si los americanos perdieron ante unos pastores de cabras , con más heroína en el cuerpo que ganas de luchar " ... con los rusos mejor que no empiecen.
> 
> Fuera bromas, si no hubiese habido 70 millones de asesinatos en la llamada segunda guerra mundial ni los masones hubiesen lanzado las bombas atómicas , pensaría que todo esto es una farsa, pero cuando dieron el pucherazo a Trump después de su más que segura victoria arrolladora, era lógico que se tramaba una guerra y así lo dije infinidad de veces en su día . Ahí están los post.



Anda!! Pues ahora que lo dices todo cuadra. Trump fuera, industria bélica funcionando a tope, tropas fuera de Afganistán y ahora las juntamos en Ucrania. 

Pues vas a tener razón que al final va a haber guerra.


----------



## polnet (4 Feb 2022)

Ostia, voy al baño, me dará tiempo?


----------



## Plutarko (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> El dia 21 o el 22, cuando todavía no haya pasado nada... ¿Qué hacemos?



Decir que sera en octubre .... como todos los fines del mundo todos los años


----------



## remosinganas (4 Feb 2022)

hay seguimiento por el flightradar? o los USAF llevan los transpondedores apagados?


----------



## Komanche O_o (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## FilibustHero (4 Feb 2022)

DCD dijo:


> El 20??a qué hora exactamente??



El 22/2/2022 a las 22:22:22,22


----------



## Tales90 (4 Feb 2022)

A ver si llega a Paris.... Yo no voy a hacer nada para evitarlo. Lo mismo hasta se terminan las restricciones nazis y el pasaporte nazi


----------



## Tales90 (4 Feb 2022)

EStamos viendo la caida de la unión sovietica 2.0 Ahora con la UE


----------



## vettonio (4 Feb 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> hay seguimiento por el flightradar? o los USAF llevan los transpondedores apagados?



Yo los veo pasar. Hay que saber distinguir a un C17 Globemaster en vuelo. No os digo ná de los Galaxy...


----------



## risto mejido (4 Feb 2022)

El 20 febrero ya es todo barro y no hielo, ya no hay guerra en esa fecha


----------



## Wein (4 Feb 2022)

al final tendrá Ucrania que arrasar Donbass por culpa de tanta propaganda putiniana.


----------



## NET (4 Feb 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> ¿Todavía hay gente que se cree que en pleno S-XXI en el mundo desarrollado, las guerras se siguen haciendo disparando balitas?



Me temo que las "balitas" van a estar muy presentes, no nos creamos tan avanzados pues al final siempre hay que poner las botas en tierra...


----------



## mapachën (4 Feb 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> EStamos viendo la caida de la unión sovietica 2.0 Ahora con la UE



Y USA… estaría bien poner documentación de aquellos locos 90 en los ex cccp.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Gigatr0n (4 Feb 2022)

Ni siquiera los magufos se creen ya sus mierdas...

​


----------



## Skywalker22 (4 Feb 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> ¿Todavía hay gente que se cree que en pleno S-XXI en el mundo desarrollado, las guerras se siguen haciendo disparando balitas?



Que se lo digan a los sirios.


----------



## Don Meliton (4 Feb 2022)

Os vais a quedar con las ganas otra vez


----------



## El_neutral (4 Feb 2022)

Sí, claro, los mismos que dijeron que Tom Hanks había sido ejecutado en Guantánamo o que Bill Gates había sido capturado y juzgado en el Área 51. Parece fiable.


----------



## Padre_Karras (4 Feb 2022)

Peor que los moros y nuestros tecnócratas no van a ser. Visto lo visto estos últimos años va a defender Europa su puta madre.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Feb 2022)

hola, es el enemigo?

puede ser el 21?, es que el 20 no me va bien


----------



## Abu-Yunis (4 Feb 2022)

DCD dijo:


> El 20??a qué hora exactamente??



Supuestamente la guerra comenzará después de que finalicen los juegos olímpicos de invierno en Pekín, porque Putin no querría que una guerra demasiado a destiempo desluciera la gran celebración que organiza su aliado Xi. Dado que la ceremonia de clausura está prevista para las 20:00 hora local, 12:00 del mediodía GMT, es previsible que la guerra comience el día 20 por la noche.


----------



## ischainyn (4 Feb 2022)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Es que han inventado otra cosa? Y Yugoslavia según los los listos como tú no debía de ser mundo desarrollado.



Ha dicho en el sXXI..no en el XX


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (4 Feb 2022)

Si Francia le regalo medio país a los nazis cuando aún había hombres…

Si se pone tonto Putin, MariCron le espera en debajo de del arco del triunfo AVRIENDO JRANDE


----------



## Tales90 (4 Feb 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Y USA… estaría bien poner documentación de aquellos locos 90 en los ex cccp.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



USA perderá la egemonía pero no desaparecerá como la UE


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2022)

¿Porqué no banean a estos payasos buscando clicks? ¿Qué coño de titular es ese, capullo?

En tu puta madre, me cago. Devuélveme mis dos minutos de tiempo.


----------



## ekOz (4 Feb 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> USA perderá la egemonía pero no desaparecerá como la UE



Dale tiempo, los hispanos allí están empezando a ocupar todo, como los moros aquí.


----------



## Tomatitochan (4 Feb 2022)

Ya tengo preparada una almohada extra en mi camastro para dar alojamiento a una ucraniana que huya de la guarra digo de la guerra 

Solidaridad es mi segundo nombre


----------



## lukashenko (4 Feb 2022)

Y ya puesto, que llegue hasta Gibraltar y que ponga orden también aquí...


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (4 Feb 2022)

Algún video de Gila por ahí
-Oiga, es el enemigo??
-El 20 vamos pa´lla con el mortero.
-Enga, taluego


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (4 Feb 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Supuestamente la guerra comenzará después de que finalicen los juegos olímpicos de invierno en Pekín, porque Putin no querría que una guerra demasiado a destiempo desluciera la gran celebración que organiza su aliado Xi. Dado que la ceremonia de clausura está prevista para las 20:00 hora local, 12:00 del mediodía GMT, es previsible que la guerra comience el día 20 por la noche.




Exacto

Estará hablado


----------



## Petruska (4 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Exacto
> 
> Estará hablado



¡Cómo van a acabar unos juegos deportivos y luego dos horas después de plegar la Olimpiada empezar la guerra mundial? En que cabeza de chorlito cabe eso


----------



## amanciortera (4 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia llegaría hasta Lisboa si se lo propusiera, pero no por el poder ruso de su Ejército, que lo tiene, sino porque dile tú a los jóvenes europeos que dejen sus iphones y tik toks, para morir por la UE



A morir por la UE que vayan maricron, drogui, la loca esa del pelo blanco francesa y toda la corte de criminales que dirigen el cotarro, ellos son los que tienen que defender la UE que les va la vida en ello, en todo caso si muriesen en batalla, que les sigan sus hijos, nietos , mujeras...............


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (4 Feb 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> ¡Cómo van a acabar unos juegos deportivos y luego dos horas después de plegar la Olimpiada empezar la guerra mundial? En que cabeza de chorlito cabe eso




Ya ......

Es imposible porque tu lo piensas así


----------



## smxabi (4 Feb 2022)

DCD dijo:


> El 20??a qué hora exactamente??



Puede ser el 21, o 22. 
Tiene que hacer sol para que los soldaditos vayan un poco morenos.


----------



## Mike Littoris (4 Feb 2022)

melapela


----------



## ischainyn (4 Feb 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> EStamos viendo la caida de la unión sovietica 2.0 Ahora con la UE



Ojala


----------



## Ursur (4 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia llegaría hasta Lisboa si se lo propusiera, pero no por el poder ruso de su Ejército, que lo tiene, sino porque dile tú a los jóvenes europeos que dejen sus iphones y tik toks, para morir por la UE



Din del hilo.
Como dice el florero, Putin llega hasta Lisboa pasando por Albacete a comerse unos Miguelitos, y los pichaflojas de políticos y sus acólitos se tendrían que poner pañales mientras se bajan el traductor de ruso en el iPhone.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 Feb 2022)

Según mis contactos en el Cremlin será el 29.

Taluec


----------



## Tupper (4 Feb 2022)

DCD dijo:


> El 20??a qué hora exactamente??



Joder espero que sea despues de la siesta, que cae en domingo. 
A mi las guerras mundiales antes de una siesta como que me sientan mal.


----------



## Debunker (4 Feb 2022)

La verdad es que las guerras de ahora, bautizadas como "Guerra Irrestricta" ,






Guerra irrestricta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





tiene todo lo necesario para no utilizar las armas convencionales , nucleares o no , pero no deja de ser guerra que sufriremos.

Esta forma nueva de hacer la guerra, se basa en cuatro pilares,

1) *La comunicación*, los medios se han convertido en el primer pilar de la guerra, apoyados por las redes sociales , ya no podemos discernir que es mentira o verdad, es una absoluta locura a lo que hay que añadir la educación o reeducación en la nueva historia inventada que, pretende la destrucción de cultura, valores etc. del hombre occidental.

2)* Economía *para la que juegan con la energía y buen palo que han dado con el covid y cien juegos más.

3) *Drogas ilegales *con las que se atacan y de paso se llenan los bolsillos e incluye las drogas legales

4) *Armas térmicas, sónicas (ultrasonidos-infrasonidos) y microondas *

Estas armas son silenciosas, indetectables, eligen su blanco , hace unos 3 años experimentaron con ellas, le llamaron el "Síndrome de la Habana" porque allí tuvo lugar el primer ataque, os dejo un enlace de la wiki que explica como fue ,









Síndrome de La Habana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





precisamente ayer la prensa oficialista revivió este síndrome,









Un comité de la Casa Blanca cree que una energía electromagnética está detrás de parte de casos del síndrome de La Habana


El grupo de expertos concluye que los misteriosos dolores de cabeza, vértigos y náuseas que sufrieron diplomáticos estadounidenses no se explican solo por factores como el cansancio o el estrés




elpais.com













'El síndrome de la Habana' podría estar originado por una energía electromagnética


Se trata de una enfermedad que han sufrido las víctimas con una variedad de síntomas. La energía de radiofrecuencia pulsada y dirigida era el mecanismo más verosímil para explicar estos casos que afectan a la salud de las personas.




www.20minutos.es





En armas convencionales tiene su importancia el misil hipersónico zircon ruso que ya lo fabrica Rusia en serie, es silencioso, no lo pueden detectar los radares, es preciso al 100% no se desvía ni un metro de su objetivo, va a una velocidad de 7-8 veces la velocidad del sonido para cuando los radares consiguen detectarlo están a un minuto de su objetivo, con unos cuantos de esos sobre centrales nucleares europeas , nos vamos pa el otro barrio en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, yo no tentaría a Rusia


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia llegaría hasta Lisboa si se lo propusiera, pero no por el poder ruso de su Ejército, que lo tiene, sino porque dile tú a los jóvenes europeos que dejen sus iphones y tik toks, para morir por la UE



Subestimas a la UE y a los europeos, las guerras terminan cuando la infanteria alcanza todos sus objetivos militares y clava la bandera en el suelo, pon a los 500 millones de europeos a fabricar armas y entrenar ejercitos, ningun pais ni USA, ni Rusia, ni China, ni un napoleon africano podria con ellos (nosotros), *las guerras las gana quien mas oro invierte.

PD- No veremos tanques rusos en Berlin, Paris y mucho menos en los Pirineos !!!.  *


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Feb 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> La verdad es que las guerras de ahora, bautizadas como "Guerra Irrestricta" ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y te hace la colada de paso


----------



## FOYETE (4 Feb 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Que vaya a paris y le meta un pepinazo por el culo a maricron.... seguro que muchos franceses se lo agradecen.
> Pero al maricron solo y a su cuadrilla de hijos de puta... Paris paris y sus ciudadanos, que los dejen en paz.



Pero si París lo que menos tiene son franceses. Déjalos que arrasen a los moronegros.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## fede35 (4 Feb 2022)

desde cuando una guerra ha sido anunciada con dia ?


----------



## ferrys (4 Feb 2022)

Hola, ¿es el enemigo?
Si, digame.
Le llamaba para ver si podíamos aplazar la guerra un par de días que ahora no nos viene bien.
¿Y cuando cree que les vendría mejor?
Pues mire, si puede ser el día 20, mejor que mejor.
Tomo nota, lo dejamos en el 20. ¿Por el día o por la noche?
Como ustedes vean, hombre no ataquen muy pronto por no madrugar.


----------



## Cui Bono (4 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia llegaría hasta Lisboa si se lo propusiera, pero no por el poder ruso de su Ejército, que lo tiene, sino porque dile tú a los jóvenes europeos que dejen sus iphones y tik toks, para morir por la UE



Los jóvenes rusos están igual y sus madres son tan progres como ellos. 
Las tropas realmente útiles son un 10% y el material es obsoleto.


----------



## Skywalker22 (4 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Exacto
> 
> Estará hablado



¡Gensanta!
No creo que se puedan hacer ese tipo de predicciones.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (4 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¡Gensanta!
> No creo que se puedan hacer ese tipo de predicciones.



Saldremos de duda a finales de febrero 

Mientras tanto a vivir la vida que son 2 días 

Si pasa esto, China tiene las manos libres para meter mano en su zona,.porque USA tendrá abierto ya un frente


----------



## CocoVin (4 Feb 2022)

Que buena película. 

Me espero al tráiler.


----------



## mapachën (4 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Subestimas a la UE y a los europeos, las guerras terminan cuando la infanteria alcanza todos sus objetivos militares y clava la bandera en el suelo, pon a los 500 millones de europeos a fabricar armas y entrenar ejercitos, ningun pais ni USA, ni Rusia, ni China, ni un napoleon africano podria con ellos (nosotros), *las guerras las gana quien mas oro invierte.
> 
> PD- No veremos tanques rusos en Berlin, Paris y mucho menos en los Pirineos !!!.  *



Podemos responder ante bombardeos se esas fábricas?

Tenemos materias primas para fabricar?

No a ambas no? Pues nada…

Por cierto, ni a USA ni a China les interesa europa + Rusia, harán lo que puedan para evitarlo… pero mientras usa empuja a Rusia a china, se les escapa china… o todo es una mentira y nos están haciendo la pinza.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Plutarko (4 Feb 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> hay seguimiento por el flightradar? o los USAF llevan los transpondedores apagados?



Hay unos cuantos que los llevan encendidos. Esta mañana había uno de guerra antisubmarina cerca de crimea. Y otro turco por pa parte sur del mar negro.

Estos días se han visto muchos vuelos militares en flightradar... Claro, los que quieren que veamos. 

Edito, este es de antisub por ejemplo. 



Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## BHAN83 (4 Feb 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


>



Aún no, pero será gracioso cuando de verdad sea.

El último post de burbuja.info será un hilo abierto por @Jeffrey Lebowski con el titulo "ULTIMA HORA!!! RUSIA DICE QUE ..."

BOOOM.


----------



## Risitas (4 Feb 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


>



Si lo pasaron putas contra alemania...

Ahora europa tiene armas nucleares (Francia) y Inglaterra-USA que se aliarian a Francia.

Y hay 5 paises que almacenan armas nucleares de EEUU: Belgica, Holanda, Italia, Alemania y Turkia.

Dudo que Rusia tenga cojones para enfrentarse a 8 paises con armas nucleares. Por no hablar de las Charos europeas, que como vean que un pais como Rusia agrede a paises pequeños les haran publi gratuita poniendolos por los suelos.

Y el Comunismo pasaria a ser historia como el Nazismo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Feb 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> ¿Todavía hay gente que se cree que en pleno S-XXI en el mundo desarrollado, las guerras se siguen haciendo disparando balitas?



Si quieres te hago una lista de guerras "con balitas" recientes o aún en curso.


----------



## hijodeputin (4 Feb 2022)

si rusia se pone en plan apisionadora no hay coalición que los pare. Europa está muy amariconada y en cuanto caigan unos cuantos, que caeran más pronto que tarde harán como aquel perro al que le cae un balazo y pasa de enseñar los dientes a meter el rabo entre las piernas y a correr en dirección contraria. Los usa no se como reaccionarán, pero no los veo metidos en un conflicto a gran escala, seria como un vietnam a la enésima potencia y con un enemigo nuclear, too much, podrán enseñar los dientes y poco más. Y eso que china no ha dicho nada, pero si deciden tomar partido y ser beligerantes y apoyar a tito putin el resultado entonces no puede estar más claro.


----------



## Teuro (4 Feb 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


>



Me hace gracia cuando dicen que el "PIB de Rusia es más o menos como el de Italia" en el tono de devaluar a Rusia. A ver, que el PIB es una caca para medir a las naciones, que evidentemente en Europa no hay absolutamente nadie que le haga la más mínima sombra a Rusia y que el PIB y toda la producción industrial de Alemania estaría al servicio de Rusia en menos de un fin de semana si se lo propusieran.


----------



## Teuro (4 Feb 2022)

NET dijo:


> Me temo que las "balitas" van a estar muy presentes, no nos creamos tan avanzados pues al final siempre hay que poner las botas en tierra...



Para ganar hay que poner las botas en tierra. Ni los cazas ni los drones (por ahora) conquistan territorios.


----------



## tixel (4 Feb 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> Ha dicho en el sXXI..no en el XX



Ah, perdón.


----------



## Plutarko (4 Feb 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Si lo pasaron putas contra alemania...
> 
> Ahora europa tiene armas nucleares (Francia) y Inglaterra-USA que se aliarian a Francia.
> 
> ...



Si hay guerra nadie se va a atrever a usar nukes. Eso seria un salto en el conflicto de consecuencias imprevistas.
Desde que lanzan la primera nuke tactica "a un objetivo militar" a una escalada total no hay mucho margen para frenar.


----------



## tixel (4 Feb 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Si lo pasaron putas contra alemania...
> 
> Ahora europa tiene armas nucleares (Francia) y Inglaterra-USA que se aliarian a Francia.
> 
> ...



¿En serio que todavía hay tarados que se creen el cuento de las armas nucelares? Nos vamos a morir todos y las únicas que vamos a ver son las de jolibud.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (4 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Yo los veo pasar. Hay que saber distinguir a un C17 Globemaster en vuelo. No os digo ná de los Galaxy...



Yo distingo el ruido de sus motores por la noche


----------



## tixel (4 Feb 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Si hay guerra nadie se va a atrever a usar nukes. Eso seria un salto en el conflicto de consecuencias imprevistas.
> Desde que lanzan la primera nuke tactica "a un objetivo militar" a una escalada total no hay mucho margen para frenar.



El rollo de siempre para no haber visto una en 80 años y eso dando por bueno que las que lanzaron en Japón lo fueran. Desde luego las ciudades prosperaron después de haberlas echado como si echaran unos petardos y de la radiación no hay noticias.


----------



## °YoMismo° (4 Feb 2022)

El plan es que los blancos se maten entre ellos.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (4 Feb 2022)

Ya es lo que le queda a Rusia, seguir haciendo ruido en los medios magufos y que parezca que están dispuestos a cualquier cosa cuando en la vida realidad a la primera línea roja que les ha marcado la OTAN se han echado atrás.


----------



## Tails (4 Feb 2022)

Fuente twitter


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Feb 2022)

No habrá nada…los rusos y los chinos aliados evita cualquier tontería. La OTAN simplemente ladrará…el próximo en pasar por Moscú es el brasileño a rendir pleitesía….


----------



## Seronoser (4 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Los jóvenes rusos están igual y sus madres son tan progres como ellos.
> Las tropas realmente útiles son un 10% y el material es obsoleto.



UNA POLLA.
Aquí en cada esquina se respira belicismo. En cada puta esquina.

Te pongo un ejemplo, aunque tengo miles:
La semana pasada estuve en un cumpleaños; los niños, unos 20, tenían varias actividades, entre otras concurso de montar armas y otro de disparo con pistolas. Niños de 7 a 10 años.

Seguro que en tus fiestas paco de Parla, los niños españoles hacen lo mismo


----------



## BHAN83 (4 Feb 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Si hay guerra nadie se va a atrever a usar nukes. Eso seria un salto en el conflicto de consecuencias imprevistas.
> Desde que lanzan la primera nuke tactica "a un objetivo militar" a una escalada total no hay mucho margen para frenar.



Los Nukes de paises nucleares a no-nucleares no tienen porqué ser frenados.

e.g.: EEUU lanzando un ataque nucelar contra Irán denro de unos años.


----------



## Registrador (4 Feb 2022)

Al parecer Putin habría prometido a los chinos que no iba a entrar en Ucrania hasta que acabaran las olimpiadas de invierno. Y terminan el día 20.


----------



## BHAN83 (4 Feb 2022)

Las regasificadoras españolas serán esenciales para el suministro europeo


España podría ser un punto clave para el suministro de gas a Europa ante la escala de tensión entre Rusia y la OTAN. Y es que las plantas de regasificación españolas concentran el 25% de la capacidad del Viejo Continente y el 30% de la capacidad de almacenamiento, lo que nos convierte en uno de...



www.eleconomista.es





Los dueños de las regasificadoras españolas enviando el ejército español al este de europa, ilustración gráfica:


----------



## frankie83 (4 Feb 2022)

No solo los franceses la verdad.. 

Tenemos que empezar a pensar más a nivel europeo, que más da lo que ocurre en España por ejemplo si luego están macron y draghi liándola parda?


Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Que vaya a paris y le meta un pepinazo por el culo a maricron.... seguro que muchos franceses se lo agradecen.
> Pero al maricron solo y a su cuadrilla de hijos de puta... Paris paris y sus ciudadanos, que los dejen en paz.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Feb 2022)

tixel dijo:


> El rollo de siempre para no haber visto una en 80 años y eso dando por bueno que las que lanzaron en Japón lo fueran. Desde luego las ciudades prosperaron después de haberlas echado como si echaran unos petardos y de la radiación no hay noticias.



Las armas de 1945 no tienen nada que ver que con las de hoy.. si tiras una bomba tsar ya ves que diferencia


----------



## AlMutamid (4 Feb 2022)

El 20 me pilla fatal. ¿Podrían esperar hasta después de la final de Copa del Rey?


----------



## elchicho47 (4 Feb 2022)

Pues PUTIN se ha REUNIDO CON JInXingPing


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Feb 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> si rusia se pone en plan apisionadora no hay coalición que los pare. Europa está muy amariconada y en cuanto caigan unos cuantos, que caeran más pronto que tarde harán como aquel perro al que le cae un balazo y pasa de enseñar los dientes a meter el rabo entre las piernas y a correr en dirección contraria. Los usa no se como reaccionarán, pero no los veo metidos en un conflicto a gran escala, seria como un vietnam a la enésima potencia y con un enemigo nuclear, too much, podrán enseñar los dientes y poco más. Y eso que china no ha dicho nada, pero si deciden tomar partido y ser beligerantes y apoyar a tito putin el resultado entonces no puede estar más claro.



Europa se está quedando sin gas que va camino de China por todos lados…son 1400 millones de personas…algunos no han mirado la factura de gas este mes…








Gazprom y la energética china CNPC firman un acuerdo de compraventa a largo plazo de gas natural por la ruta de Extremo Oriente


Esta misma jornada, la petrolera rusa Rosneft y CNPC firmaron asimismo un acuerdo para el suministro de 100 millones de toneladas de crudo a China a través de Kazajistán durante diez años.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## El ponzoñas (4 Feb 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Al parecer Putin habría prometido a los chinos que no iba a entrar en Ucrania hasta que acabaran las olimpiadas de invierno. Y terminan el día 20.



Y del 10 al 20 estan programadas las súper maniobras en Bielorrusia


----------



## elchicho47 (4 Feb 2022)

Dios este presentador sidoso me da autentica grima y esa puta voz como si tuviera la polla de un caballo en la boca !!


----------



## El Fenomeno (4 Feb 2022)

Menuda fumada. Una cosa es que los rusos lleguen a las fronteras europeas (Polonia y Rumania) y otra muy distinta es ver a los tanques rusos en Paris. Recuerdo para quien no lo sepa que Alemania esta protegida por las armas nucleares francesas desde el Tratado de Aquisgran de 2019, ergo no es factible avanzar mas allar del Oder-Neisse.


----------



## M4rk (4 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia llegaría hasta Lisboa si se lo propusiera, pero no por el poder ruso de su Ejército, que lo tiene, sino porque dile tú a los jóvenes europeos que dejen sus iphones y tik toks, para morir por la UE



Ya no por dejar los iphones y los tiktoks... Simple y llanamente: ¿morir por la europa del s XXI? ¿Estás de puta broma?


----------



## liantres (4 Feb 2022)

Las nukes no están para liberaros, sino para liberarse la élite de sus deudas e irse al otro barrio a full.

La élite es experta en cambiarte las cartas a buenas y a malas pegarte el palo.
Personalmente siempre que toco el climax se presenta la muerte y vuelta a empezar desde la mierda.


----------



## amigos895 (4 Feb 2022)

2 weeks...


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Feb 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> ¿Todavía hay gente que se cree que en pleno S-XXI en el mundo desarrollado, las guerras se siguen haciendo disparando balitas?



Las balitas no ecsisten. Igual que no ecisten lor BIRU

Debe de ser genetico o algo. Algunos es fisicamente imposible que seais mas jodidamente subnormales de lo que sois


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Feb 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> Simple y llanamente: ¿morir por la europa del s XXI? ¿Estás de puta broma?



Claro que no wapi. Tu no pelees. Tu abrete otra bolsa de risketos, y con los dedos pringosos de aceite de palmera y colorante naranja butano, te sigues haciendo otra paja con videos de panchitas comiendo truños, y esperas a que asia te invada y te pase a cuchillo para quedarse ellos con tu tierra


----------



## Registrador (4 Feb 2022)

El ponzoñas dijo:


> Y del 10 al 20 estan programadas las súper maniobras en Bielorrusia



Es el calentamiento antes del partido.


----------



## Registrador (4 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Claro que no wapi. Tu no pelees. Tu abrete otra bolsa de risketos, y con los dedos pringosos de aceite de palmera y colorante naranja butano, te sigues haciendo otra paja con videos de panchitas comiendo truños, y esperas a que asia te invada y te pase a cuchillo para quedarse ellos con tu tierra



Subnormal, pero si tú has abierto un hilo preguntando por donde era mejor huir de España jajajaja

Tenemos que pelear nosotros mientras tú te largas?


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Feb 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> ñiñiñi



Si eres incapaz de entender lo que lees, si es que lo lees, que lo dudo, no es mi puto problema

No obstante, prefiero que la escoria como tu no pelee, y que muera. Es necesario SACAR LA BASURA


----------



## M4rk (4 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Claro que no wapi. Tu no pelees. Tu abrete otra bolsa de risketos, y con los dedos pringosos de aceite de palmera y colorante naranja butano, te sigues haciendo otra paja con videos de panchitas comiendo truños, y esperas a que asia te invada y te pase a cuchillo para quedarse ellos con tu tierra



No verás, crack, monstruo, jefe, gacela, liebre, deja que poderes supranacionales usurpen tu país con una puta pLandemia tan obvia que hay que ser SUCNORMAL profundo para participar en su propaganda. Toooooooooooontoooooooooooo!


----------



## lascanteras723 (4 Feb 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> ¿Todavía hay gente que se cree que en pleno S-XXI en el mundo desarrollado, las guerras se siguen haciendo disparando balitas?



Si. Pero es un último recurso.


----------



## Al-paquia (4 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia llegaría hasta Lisboa si se lo propusiera, pero no por el poder ruso de su Ejército, que lo tiene, sino porque dile tú a los jóvenes europeos que dejen sus iphones y tik toks, para morir por la UE



Los chavales rusos por otra parte estan friticos por que les quemen el flequillito en un t72.


----------



## remosinganas (4 Feb 2022)

a la W.O.P.R ya la han conectado..


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Feb 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> ñiñiñi



Ahi ahi, zampa rabos bien hondo y llevate por delante a la guarra de tu puta madre. Cumple pasito por pasito con todo lo que tu amo tiene pensado para ti 

Buena puta, zampa hondo y no decepciones


----------



## Switch_46 (4 Feb 2022)

Anda, y yo con estos peluquines....!!!!!

























































Ah no! espera, que soy calvo....


----------



## M4rk (4 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ahi ahi, zampa rabos bien hondo y llevate por delante a la guarra de tu puta madre. Cumple pasito por pasito con todo lo que tu amo tiene pensado para ti
> 
> Buena puta, zampa hondo y no decepciones



Buah, masdejao destrozao con esa respuestaza, crack. No sé si podré pegar ojo esta noche.
¿Eres de los que echan en cara no defender Evropa de una invasión asiática con la vida pero de los que nos llaman magufos gorroplata cuando hablamos de la moronegrización de Europa, del Gran Reemplazo, o de que la plandemia forma parte de los planes de hundimiento de esa Evropa que tú reclamas debemos defender con nuestra vida?
Haces honor a tu nick, hamijo.


----------



## Registrador (4 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Si eres incapaz de entender lo que lees, si es que lo lees, que lo dudo, no es mi puto problema
> 
> No obstante, prefiero que la escoria como tu no pelee, y que muera. Es necesario SACAR LA BASURA



Cierto, tú si que eres valioso en esta guerra con tus mapas de colorines de niño retrasado de 4 años. Eres un bien estratégico!


----------



## alas97 (4 Feb 2022)

This is the way (me gusta más "wey")



Después de lo de armenia me lo imagino así como será.


----------



## El cogorzas (4 Feb 2022)

La guerra está a la vuelta de la esquina, lo dice un canal de twitter de un zumbado que se llama Finanzas taims y que lleva el mismo avatar que el allseyineye aquél. 

Naturalmente.


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> El dia 21 o el 22, cuando todavía no haya pasado nada... ¿Qué hacemos?



si no pasase nada, que es lo que va a ocurrir, el op debería cortarse una falange de un dedo y subir una foto de ello en este hilo

tanta gilipollez y catastrofismo no debería salir gratis


----------



## Switch_46 (4 Feb 2022)

El cogorzas dijo:


> La guerra está a la vuelta de la esquina, lo dice un canal de twitter de un zumbado que se llama Finanzas taims y que lleva el mismo avatar que el allseyineye aquél.
> 
> Naturalmente.



Lo que está claro es que todo el despliegue de Moscú en la frontera no es para fardar, ya que de lo contrario, el farol del Putíno sería dantesco, primero, por la imagen de nación bocazas, y segundo y más importante, el dinero invertido en mover tropas y maquinaria, sin contar el dineral que se esta gastando para mantener las tropas en condiciones. Guerra habrá, solo espero que a pequeña escala, y me da a mi que no será así.


----------



## Gigatr0n (4 Feb 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> si no pasase nada, que es lo que va a ocurrir, el op debería cortarse una falange de un dedo y subir una foto de ello en este hilo
> 
> tanta gilipollez y catastrofismo no debería salir gratis



Apoyo la moción.

A esos que tanto desean follón, los mandaba yo a las guerrillas de Colombia o donde fuera a que se desangrasen por un tiro en la barriga y sin ni saber porqué de esto...


----------



## nicoburza (4 Feb 2022)

Ese tipo Finanzsas gué el unico que leí allá por enero 2020 diciendo que lo que venía iba a cambiar la historia de la humanidad y cosas por el estilo (luego nos bloqueó a miles de seguidores sin razon). 
No le dí importancia, pero la tenía. Así que a estar atentos como minimo.


----------



## nicoburza (4 Feb 2022)

Ese tipo Finanzsas gué el unico que leí allá por enero 2020 diciendo que lo que venía iba a cambiar la historia de la humanidad y cosas por el estilo (luego nos bloqueó a miles de seguidores sin razon). 
No le dí importancia, pero la tenía. Así que a estar atentos como minimo.


----------



## Nothing (4 Feb 2022)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Es que han inventado otra cosa? Y Yugoslavia según los los listos como tú no debía de ser mundo desarrollado.



Lo de Yugoslavia pertenece al siglo XX


----------



## baifo (4 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia llegaría hasta Lisboa si se lo propusiera, pero no por el poder ruso de su Ejército, que lo tiene, sino porque dile tú a los jóvenes europeos que dejen sus iphones y tik toks, para morir por la UE



¿Y por sus iPhones y tiktoks lo harían?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Feb 2022)

Bueno, el francés pasa el lunes por Moscú…vaya desfile de presidentes…








Macron viajará el lunes a Moscú para reunirse con Putin y abordar la crisis en Ucrania


El presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, viajará el lunes a Moscú para reunirse con su homólogo ruso,...




www.europapress.es





Por lo menos hasta entonces nada de nada…


----------



## Xάος (4 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia llegaría hasta Lisboa si se lo propusiera, pero no por el poder ruso de su Ejército, que lo tiene, sino porque dile tú a los jóvenes europeos que dejen sus iphones y tik toks, para morir por la UE



Como joven europeo y español, estás tú que muero por la puta UE de mierda que me quiere tener sin coche, compartiendo casa con 8 y comiendo gusanos. Y digo la UE como podría decir España también.


----------



## Chuchus (4 Feb 2022)

Xάος dijo:


> Como joven europeo y español, estás tú que muero por la puta UE de mierda que me quiere tener sin coche, compartiendo casa con 8 y comiendo gusanos. Y digo la UE como podría decir España también.



Facts


----------



## qbit (4 Feb 2022)

"Si quisiera podría llegar hasta París".

Ojalá.


----------



## qbit (4 Feb 2022)

Se va a enterar Putin. No sabe de la fiereza de las brigadas feministas y LGTBI.


----------



## weyler (4 Feb 2022)

Putin la esta cagando, si tiene que atacar deberia hacerlo ya, cadia dia que se retrasa se traducira en una guerra mas dificil y mas bajas, varios paises le estan metiendo a ucrania armamento a saco


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Feb 2022)

Pensé que se trataba de una invasión desde el espacio exterior


----------



## Knight who says ni (4 Feb 2022)

weyler dijo:


> Putin la esta cagando, si tiene que atacar deberia hacerlo ya, cadia dia que se retrasa se traducira en una guerra mas dificil y mas bajas, varios paises le estan metiendo a ucrania armamento a saco



Seguramente a Putin eso le da igual. Sin armamento occidental Ucrania dura tres días y con armamento cuatro y medio. 500 rusos muertos más... eso allí no sale ni en las noticias.


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Feb 2022)

Aun queda hasta finales de febrero tendremos noticias de que Viene el "ruso" para rato, coño que llevan ya 50 años con eso, nos pillaran desprevenidos, JUAS, JUASS, JUASSS, eso si aprovechar que os devuelvan lo robado................


----------



## César Borgia (4 Feb 2022)

La cuenta esa se las trae...............


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Feb 2022)

Si Putin nos ataca, vamos y llamamos al 016. Se va a enterar ese machirulo opresor


----------



## Maddie (4 Feb 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Supuestamente la guerra comenzará después de que finalicen los juegos olímpicos de invierno en Pekín, porque Putin no querría que una guerra demasiado a destiempo desluciera la gran celebración que organiza su aliado Xi. Dado que la ceremonia de clausura está prevista para las 20:00 hora local, 12:00 del mediodía GMT, es previsible que la guerra comience el día 20 por la noche.



Si en el fondo son buenas personas, si se casa la hija de Biden el 22 lo pasan para el 24. Modales ante todo.


----------



## Palpatine (4 Feb 2022)

Ojala lleguen los rusos hasta Lisboa FUCK AngloSION


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Feb 2022)

weyler dijo:


> Putin la esta cagando, si tiene que atacar deberia hacerlo ya, cadia dia que se retrasa se traducira en una guerra mas dificil y mas bajas, varios paises le estan metiendo a ucrania armamento a saco



Que mania, la guerra no se hace como tu piensas, la guerra se hace en su momento, esta toda detallada, ademas ahora se hace con nukes por enmedio, por lo que se evitan.


----------



## Registrador (4 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que al final llegan a un acuerdo: los rusos dejan que Ucrania entre el la UE y a cambio los americanos renuncian a meter a Ucrania en la OTAN.


----------



## Hamtel (4 Feb 2022)

La OTAN intercepta a varios aviones rusos en aguas del Báltico


La OTAN ha informado que ha interceptado a cuatro aviones rusos en el mar del Norte y el Báltico en plena tensión con Moscú




okdiario.com


----------



## Blackmoon (4 Feb 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


>



"Finanzas Times"??

Qué es eso??


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Feb 2022)

El mapa de la guerra ya esta echo, Putin es la segunda vez que baja su ejercito, ahora lo perfecciona con bielorusia y ya esta, la guerra moderna.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (4 Feb 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Y USA… estaría bien poner documentación de aquellos locos 90 en los ex cccp.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk






se note ironia ¡

Al gulaj a trabah¡jar coño ya ¡


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## XicoRaro (4 Feb 2022)

¡Joder que bien se vivía con Trump!


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (4 Feb 2022)

Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
Voy a contar una mentira gorda, pero gorda, recordar no entrar en alarma social porque es mentira, tan mentira como las anteriores.

Joer, parecéis ciegos, ¡coño que estáis en burbuja!.

Esto no va de Ucrania vs Rusia, ni siquiera de OTAN vs Rusia.

Esto va de “parne”, XI el chino va a lanzar su criptomoneda gubernamental, lo que implica que “adiós banqueros”, “adiós dinero fíat inventado o sacado de la nada” y así una serie de eventos muy duro para los banqueros y ricos pegados al poder, y porque el chino no hace su “parné” semi-descentralizado, sino, sería el acabose.

Vamos que más de un millonario se puede encontrar de la noche a la mañana sin su dinero ficticio y lo que es más importante, sin el poder que le otorga este, mirar a tito puertas comprando tierras o a los rocas negras comprando casas que están en zonas “inseguras”, no se fían ni de la ropa que llevan encima.

Rusia y China han desplegado todas sus fuerzas, no para amenazar a Ucrania, que también, sino para evitar un Gadafi en Rusia y China.

Tanto Rusia como China han desplegado todas sus armas atómicas y han puesto a todos sus barcos y submarinos a “patrullar” en simulacros de guerra para dar un aviso a navegantes.

Los USAnos están nerviosos porque su 30.000.000.000.000 de deuda solo están cubiertos por los más que generosos 10.000.000.000.000 de dólares emitidos por la reserva federal, joer ni Zimbabue o la Alemania de Weimar emitieron tanto dinero sin respaldo, y ya de derivados y “chanchullos” varios ni hablamos, como empiecen los inversores en oro a pedir el metal nos echamos unas risas por no llorar.

Si China emite su cripto-yuan respaldado con oro, y Rusia lo apoya, eso se lo tomaría USA como una declaración de guerra.

De ahí que los USAnos estén desesperados por generar una guerra mundial, eso sí, en Europa y Asia.

Nos esperan días muy interesantes.

Y mientras tanto Gazprom negocia miles de millones de metros cúbicos de gas con China e incluso Japón se quiere apuntar, lo europeos amenazamos a Rusia con sanciones, ¡que se jodan los Rusos que no les vamos a comprar ni gas ni petróleo!, ¡a que dejo de respirar como no hagas lo que yo quiero!, por mucho que los garbilles siempre quedan inútiles y sinvergüenzas.

Ahora, los USAnos no paran de pedir metaneros a Rusia para calmar sus ansias vivas de gas porque no son capaces de llevarlo por culpa del hielo con el frio que está cayendo estas semanas en USA, que sí, que los USA tienen GAS a mansalva, pero sus “sandias” han estado boicoteando todos los gaseoductos y así no hay manera de repartir ese gas y los tontos de los europeos nos creemos que nos van a suministrar el gas que los rusos no nos va a suministrar, si los tontos volaran en Europa no habría ningún político a ras de tierra y Maricon sería el ministro del aire.


@@@@

¿Fuente?, ¡Coño!, que es una ficción.

Pues eso, un saludo a todos


Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente de la autora que tiene mucha imaginación. 8322. Stromectol. Ivergalen.
“18-MC”(ibogaína), grafeno, aluminio, ferritina, luciferina, luciferasa, trometamina.
Óxido nítrico (NO) más grafeno (CH) igual a ácido ciánico (HOCN)

Ácido lipoico alfa

Bloquear a la gente por no compartir tu punto de vista es una demostración de debilidad muy grande, pues así, estás matando la discusión, que es exactamente el objetivo de un foro como este.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Feb 2022)

Última hora citando a un mindunguis de Twitter que dice para el 20 de febrero roban videos de otra cuenta ...todo en orden por aquí


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Feb 2022)

Referendum en el Donbass. Anexión rusa de la Ucrania-rusa. Entrada en la UE de la Ucrania-europea, pero en la cola hasta cumplir los requisitos. La OTAN avanzando unos cuantos cientos de kilómetros más.

Y siguiendo. 

Rusia avanzando hasta París o Lisboa? Por favor...


----------



## sivigliano (4 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Subestimas a la UE y a los europeos, las guerras terminan cuando la infanteria alcanza todos sus objetivos militares y clava la bandera en el suelo, pon a los 500 millones de europeos a fabricar armas y entrenar ejercitos, ningun pais ni USA, ni Rusia, ni China, ni un napoleon africano podria con ellos (nosotros), *las guerras las gana quien mas oro invierte.
> 
> PD- No veremos tanques rusos en Berlin, Paris y mucho menos en los Pirineos !!!. *



No les haría falta. Pueden destruir Europa casi impunemente. Otra cosa es que usanos y británicos se sumen a la fiesta y Rusia entonces no se iría de rositas. Pero sin USA y UK nos pueden aplastar sin poner un solo soldado ruso europeo comunitario.


----------



## rory (4 Feb 2022)

La web Deagel ya advirtió sobre la desaparición de la mitad de la población europea y occidental.

Que alguien ponga las capturas.

Si no es por la vacuna puede ser por la guerra.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (4 Feb 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Que vaya a paris y le meta un pepinazo por el culo a maricron.... seguro que muchos franceses se lo agradecen.
> Pero al maricron solo y a su cuadrilla de hijos de puta... Paris paris y sus ciudadanos, que los dejen en paz.



Que la tire en las instituciones Madrileñas y se cargue a los políticos.

Lloraría por mi amada Ayusita, por Abascal, Espinosa y alguno más pero la pérdida no sería en vano si desintegran a Sánchez, Díaz, Rufián, etc


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Feb 2022)

Hagamos porras:

Un semana despues de los juegos chinos.


----------



## jakemate (4 Feb 2022)

weyler dijo:


> Putin la esta cagando, si tiene que atacar deberia hacerlo ya, cadia dia que se retrasa se traducira en una guerra mas dificil y mas bajas, varios paises le estan metiendo a ucrania armamento a saco



Si chaval claro que sí..Putin exjefe del fsb asesorado por la plana mayor del ejército soviético bregado en Chechenia,Georgia..no sabe que hacer...se lo vas a decir tu desde tu que la mayor guerra que has visto ha sido jugar a call. Of duty...puedes tener mucho armamento pero no tienes soldados ...tienes civiles armados contra un ajercito regular bien armado y entrenado...será una carnicería para los ucranianos si empiezan...y las tropas OTAN......guardar las apariencias...y carne de cañón para justificar llegado el caso una guerra a gran escala...Rusia NO PUEDE ,NI VA A CEDER tener misiles balísticos OTAN a 500kms de Moscú no es aceptable..


----------



## B. Golani (4 Feb 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Que vaya a paris y le meta un pepinazo por el culo a maricron.... seguro que muchos franceses se lo agradecen.
> Pero al maricron solo y a su cuadrilla de hijos de puta... Paris paris y sus ciudadanos, que los dejen en paz.



y d paso que acaben con la "morosidad" en francia


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Feb 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> No les haría falta. Pueden destruir Europa casi impunemente. Otra cosa es que usanos y británicos se sumen a la fiesta y Rusia entonces no se iría de rositas. Pero sin USA y UK nos pueden aplastar sin poner un solo soldado ruso europeo comunitario.



Una guerra nuclear global, si no destruye el 100% del planeta, dejaria un gran desierto cubierto de polvo radiactivo y todo bicho superviviente, estaria irradiado hasta las trancas.

PD- La UE no esta indefensa, tenemos los ICBMs franceses, que pueden arrasar toda la Rusia europea y la capacidad comunitaria para fabricar bombas nucleares sucias, *es inmediata, *teniendo los cientificos, el dinero y la tecnologia en un par de años los europeos tendriamos al mayor arsenal misilistico nuclear, si se precisara.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Feb 2022)

Los paises de la Union Europea que estan en la OTAN, permaneceran en ella *mientras les sea interesante o rentable,* en el hipotetico caso de una escalada militar, si Alemania y Francia abandonan la NATO, detras va Italia y España.

PD- El peligro radica en que Polonia se crea las mentiras y falsas promesas usanas.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> PD- La UE no esta indefensa, tenemos los ICBMs franceses, que pueden arrasar toda la Rusia europea y la capacidad comunitaria para fabricar bombas nucleares sucias, *es inmediata, *teniendo los cientificos, el dinero y la tecnologia en un par de años los europeos tendriamos al mayor arsenal misilistico nuclear, si se precisara.



Los franceses tienen SLBM, no ICBM. 

Pero más allá del detalle tienes toda la razón. La incapacidad militar europea es simplemente cuestión de voluntad política. 

Tenemos todas las capacidades económicas y tecnológicas para desarrollar unas capacidades militares equivalentes a las usanas o chinas y claramente superiores a las rusas.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Feb 2022)

Lo más fascinante de todo es ver cómo la izmierda se posiciona al lado de Rusia, el invasor, el agresor.

¿No están por ahí los del "No a la guerra" ahora? ¿Nadie del clan de la ceja?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Lo más fascinante de todo es ver cómo la izmierda se posiciona al lado de Rusia, el invasor, el agresor.
> 
> ¿No están por ahí los del "No a la guerra" ahora? ¿Nadie del clan de la ceja?



Los de la izmierda con los rusos? No será al revés?


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Para ganar hay que poner las botas en tierra. Ni los cazas ni los drones (por ahora) conquistan territorios.




????


¿Cómo podéis decir eso después de Hiroshima?

Veis y leeis demasiadas películas.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Feb 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Los franceses tienen SLBM, no ICBM.
> 
> Pero más allá del detalle tienes toda la razón. La incapacidad militar europea es simplemente cuestión de voluntad política.
> 
> Tenemos todas las capacidades económicas y tecnológicas para desarrollar unas capacidades militares equivalentes a las usanas o chinas y claramente superiores a las rusas.



En Europa no existe un ejército capaz de plantear una defensa territorial o una ofensiva a gran escala. Son ejércitos coloniales pensados únicamente para atacar países indefensos y asegurar las bases logísticas de las corporaciones mineras. Hitler se folló a esos ejércitos casi sin oposición, De Gaulle intentó actualizar la doctrina, pero se la cepillaron nada más desaparecer el general.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Feb 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Los de la izmierda con los rusos? No será al revés?



No, por increíble que parezca, no.


----------



## juanelo (4 Feb 2022)

jakemate dijo:


> Si chaval claro que sí..Putin exjefe del fsb asesorado por la plana mayor del ejército soviético bregado en Chechenia,Georgia..no sabe que hacer...se lo vas a decir tu desde tu que la mayor guerra que has visto ha sido jugar a call. Of duty...puedes tener mucho armamento pero no tienes soldados ...tienes civiles armados contra un ajercito regular bien armado y entrenado...será una carnicería para los ucranianos si empiezan...y las tropas OTAN......guardar las apariencias...y carne de cañón para justificar llegado el caso una guerra a gran escala...Rusia NO PUEDE ,NI VA A CEDER tener misiles balísticos OTAN a 500kms de Moscú no es aceptable..
> [/QUOTE
> Putin no va a hacer una mierda y mucho menos invadir Ucrania, mucho que perder y muy poco que ganar. Y que pongas de ejemplo a Chechenia y a Georgia manda cojones.


----------



## Arquíloco (4 Feb 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


>



Supongo que los subnormales paracaidistas que están con la mascarilla se la coserán a la cara antes de saltar, no se cosa que se les vuele en caída libre y se contagien.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Feb 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> En Europa no existe un ejército capaz de plantear una defensa territorial o una ofensiva a gran escala. Son ejércitos coloniales pensados únicamente para atacar países indefensos y asegurar las bases logísticas de las corporaciones mineras. Hitler se folló a esos ejércitos casi sin oposición, De Gaulle intentó actualizar la doctrina, pero se la cepillaron nada más desaparecer el general.



Toda la razón. Pero llevamos mil años matandonos entre nosotros. La inercia es brutal.

Pero en este mundo global tarde o temprano tendremos que decidir qué papel debemos jugar.

A alguno le saldrá urticaria...

Pero desde una perspectiva geoestrategica, a Europa sólo le queda la opción de perecer o comprender que nuestras diferencias son menores que las que tenemos con las demás potencias del mundo.

Europa ha dominado el mundo durante más de mil años. Es decisión nuestra si queremos que siga mil años más.

El precio de hacerlo es alto. Pero hemos de medir cual es el precio de no hacerlo. 

Yo soy español, pero cada vez más mi nación es Roma. Cuestión de supervivencia de una cultura.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Feb 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> ¿Todavía hay gente que se cree que en pleno S-XXI en el mundo desarrollado, las guerras se siguen haciendo disparando balitas?



Semanas antes de la primera guerra mundial la gente se paseaba tranquilamente por Europa, pensaba que no iba a pasar nada, que las guerras eran cosas del pasado.
Hasta que mataron al Archiduque, lo demás ya es historia.
Nunca pasa nada, hasta que pasa.


----------



## Kabraloka (4 Feb 2022)

así que ahora dicen que atacará a fin de mes...
si eso para carnavales ya

hace un mes decían que iba a atacar el 4 de febrero. Hoy es 4 de febrero y na. Como siempre mucha fiabilidad en las predicciones...


----------



## Mabuse (4 Feb 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Toda la razón. Pero llevamos mil años matandonos entre nosotros. La inercia es brutal.
> 
> Pero en este mundo global tarde o temprano tendremos que decidir qué papel debemos jugar.
> 
> ...



Sin Egipto, Mesopotamia, Grecia o Roma no seríamos lo que somos. De Asia nos llegaron buenas cosas, hasta las invasiones celtas de la antigüedad se tornaron en algo tan positivo como el nacimiento del pensamiento racional y la filosofía clásica. Las cosas se complican a partir de Renacimiento, pero hasta finales del XVIII no se empieza a joder en serio realmente la relación del continente con el resto del planeta. En el XIX empezamos a saquear en vez de conquistar, y en el XX a convertir en papel moneda todo lo que tocamos. Ahora a apoquinar.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (4 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> al parecer tienen mejor logística que los talibanes de Afganistán , por lo tanto " si los americanos perdieron ante unos pastores de cabras , con más heroína en el cuerpo que ganas de luchar " ... con los rusos mejor que no empiecen.
> 
> Fuera bromas, si no hubiese habido 70 millones de asesinatos en la llamada segunda guerra mundial ni los masones hubiesen lanzado las bombas atómicas , pensaría que todo esto es una farsa, pero cuando dieron el pucherazo a Trump después de su más que segura victoria arrolladora, era lógico que se tramaba una guerra y así lo dije infinidad de veces en su día . Ahí están los post.



¿Enlaces? Sin editar claro. Gostaré sus pieses , no homo.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (4 Feb 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Si hay guerra nadie se va a atrever a usar nukes. Eso seria un salto en el conflicto de consecuencias imprevistas.
> Desde que lanzan la primera nuke tactica "a un objetivo militar" a una escalada total no hay mucho margen para frenar.



No hay ningun margen. La escalada sería total, si tiene capacidad el atacado.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (4 Feb 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Si hay guerra nadie se va a atrever a usar nukes. Eso seria un salto en el conflicto de consecuencias imprevistas.
> Desde que lanzan la primera nuke tactica "a un objetivo militar" a una escalada total no hay mucho margen para frenar.



No hay ningun margen. La escalada sería total, si tiene capacidad el atacado.


----------



## hyugaa (4 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> Voy a contar una mentira gorda, pero gorda, recordar no entrar en alarma social porque es mentira, tan mentira como las anteriores.
> 
> ...



BRAVO 

Única pega, que los rusos no vendan gas a los japos, que los yenes son iguales de los dolares mierda inservible


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Enlaces? Sin editar claro. Gostaré sus pieses , no homo.



¿ me preguntas cuántas veces dije que Biden era un títere de los judío-masones para que iniciase una guerra ? 

Madre mía ! cientos de veces . Sólo tienes que buscar en la lupa y asociarlo con Truman, Roosevelt , Churchill ! 

y no sólo en el hilo relacionado con el pucherazo a Trump . De hecho debe ser un esquema ancestral relacionado con rituales porque sale hasta en las películas de vaqueros ( Hollywood = judíos) . Eligen a un viejo del pueblo para que haga un documento oficial que de legalidad a los asesinos para matar a los cuatreros o a los del rancho vecino ! 

Es decir delegan la responsabilidad porque cumplen órdenes. 

El piloto que lanza la bomba no se siente responsable y a Truman le suda la polla porque no es él ni su familia los que arden vivos. 

Eligen a gente sin muchas luces , como Zapatero. No necesariamente son genocidas o criminales ni malas personas , simplemente son fáciles de convencer , les enredan con argumentos y es él y no otro quien queda para la historia como el responsable último del asesinato de millones de personas, pero en su ingenuidad y estupidez cree que " era su obligación " .

¿ te crees tú responsable del lanzamiento de la bomba atómica ? NO ! , pues los jefes de Truman tampoco . 

_*Bregman, el hombre que dirigió los aviones bombarderos, Paul Tibbets, no siente ningún remordimiento y dice ufano que "nunca he perdido una noche de sueño desde entonces". Tibbets fue el piloto del Enola Gay, el B-39 que lanzó la primera bomba atómica en la historia de la humanidad, el 6 de agosto de 1945, sobre Hiroshima.*_
*

"No siento ningún remordimiento ni problema de conciencia. La bomba hizo lo que tenía que hacer", ha comentado Tibbets, quien tiene ahora 69 años de edad y dirige una compañía que alquila aviones para ejecutivos.
*
_*La bomba de uranio sobre Hiroshima causó la muerte de 93.000 japoneses y 37.000 heridos. La de plutonio sobre Nagasaki, 75.000 muertos.*_









La decisión crucial de Truman: ¿lanzar la bomba atómica o invadir Japón?


La muerte de Roosevelt convirtió a Harry S. Truman en presidente de Estados Unidos en plena guerra. No era el destino previsto para un hombre de poco




www.xlsemanal.com













El infierno que Truman desató para «salvar miles de vidas»


Las razones de EE.UU. para apretar el botón rojo de las bombas atómicas de Hiroshima y Nagasaki sigue dividiendo a los historiadores



www.abc.es


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Feb 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> BRAVO
> 
> Única pega, que los rusos no vendan gas a los japos, que los yenes son iguales de los dolares mierda inservible



Bueno con yenes puedes pillar jsponesitas a pelo


----------



## DarkNight (4 Feb 2022)

Al final la vacuna Putin va a ser la que acabara con la Plandemia. Ojalá invadan Ginebra, vayan a la OMS y maten a tiros a ese etiope Hijo de Puta


----------



## Skywalker22 (4 Feb 2022)

Sí, que con lo "amistoso" que se ha mostrado Pedrito con Rusia, Putin va a ser amable con Jpain.


----------



## Skywalker22 (4 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los paises de la Union Europea que estan en la OTAN, permaneceran en ella *mientras les sea interesante o rentable,* en el hipotetico caso de una escalada militar, si Alemania y Francia abandonan la NATO, detras va Italia y España.
> 
> PD- El peligro radica en que Polonia se crea las mentiras y falsas promesas usanas.



No creo que Francia y Alemania abandonen la OTAN en este momento.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (4 Feb 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Seguramente a Putin eso le da igual. Sin armamento occidental Ucrania dura tres días y con armamento cuatro y medio. 500 rusos muertos más... eso allí no sale ni en las noticias.



En una guerra fria de desgaste, en teoría se desgasta más occidente al enviar tropas lejos de sus fronteras a Ucrania. Rusia está en su casa

El coste económico es mucho mayor para Occidente, aunque sean más ricos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Feb 2022)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> En una guerra fria de desgaste, en teoría se desgasta más occidente al enviar tropas lejos de sus fronteras a Ucrania. Rusia está en su casa
> 
> El coste económico es mucho mayor para Occidente, aunque sean más ricos



2 divisiones rusas entraron en el dombass en 2014 y todo fueron batallas de desgaste bajas 1 a 1..con Merkel prohibiendo el uso de artillería y fuerza aérea a Ucrania..


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> Voy a contar una mentira gorda, pero gorda, recordar no entrar en alarma social porque es mentira, tan mentira como las anteriores.
> 
> ...




Si claro ! 

Se repite el mismo esquema de las razones por las que destruyeron Europa en la llamada segunda guerra mundial. 
Alemania, había demostrado al mundo , igual que China actualmente, que prescindiendo de la economía especulativa ( la de los judío-masones supranacionales ) y centrándose en la productividad , se acababa con las recurrentes crisis ( para recoger beneficios de las estafas piramidales ) que arruinaban países para el beneficio de los de siempre . 

No será por las veces que lo dijo Hitler : PATRÓN ORO / PATRÓN TRABAJO. 

Ahora es el petrodólar que viene siendo el patrón oro , pero estamos en las mismas de entonces . La diferencia es que Xi no se va a dejar destruir fácilmente. Probablemente en estas décadas ha llenado las ciudades americanas de " electrodomésticos rellenos de bombas nucleares " conectadas a internet en pisos alquilados por espías chinos. 











Dinero fiduciario - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org









__





Dinero por decreto - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org













Los nazis y el dinero


Para hacer la guerra se necesita acero. El acero exige mineral de hierro y carbón. El rearme exige también petróleo, caucho, productos químicos.



www.rtve.es





La semana pasada emitieron en la dos , un magnífico documental sobre el dinero nazi que teniendo en cuenta la manipulación y tergiversación de los hechos reales porque es de propaganda de los ganadores, sin embargo da mucha información muy interesante.


----------



## Gusman (4 Feb 2022)

Putin salvanos del NWO progre.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Feb 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Sin Egipto, Mesopotamia, Grecia o Roma no seríamos lo que somos. De Asia nos llegaron buenas cosas, hasta las invasiones celtas de la antigüedad se tornaron en algo tan positivo como el nacimiento del pensamiento racional y la filosofía clásica. Las cosas se complican a partir de Renacimiento, pero hasta finales del XVIII no se empieza a joder en serio realmente la relación del continente con el resto del planeta. En el XIX empezamos a saquear en vez de conquistar, y en el XX a convertir en papel moneda todo lo que tocamos. Ahora a apoquinar.



Fue antes.

La paz de Westfalia. Tras la guerra de los 30 años, Europa renunció al "catolicismo". Es decir a su vocación de UNIVERSALIDAD. Que no tiene casi nada que ver con lo que ahora llaman globalismo.

A partir de ahí lo vino al poco tiempo fue la guerra entre las diversas facciones o taifas por la hegemonía. La guerra de Sucesión española, la de los siete años, las guerras napoleónicas etc... etc... 

Hasta ahora.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Feb 2022)

El día que occidente dejó de ser relevante, y no se enteraron muy bien…








Россия и Китай оставили Запад в меньшинстве


По итогам переговоров в Пекине Владимир Путин и Си Цзиньпин подписали документ, стоящий особняком среди всех прочих, принятых на этом саммите. Это Совместное... РИА Новости, 04.02.2022




ria.ru





Si Nixon levanta la cabeza los corre a gorrazos a todos…y Reagan directamente los fusila…

La pesadilla es ya real…a cuidarse…


----------



## rondo (4 Feb 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Que vaya a paris y le meta un pepinazo por el culo a maricron.... seguro que muchos franceses se lo agradecen.
> Pero al maricron solo y a su cuadrilla de hijos de puta... Paris paris y sus ciudadanos, que los dejen en paz.



Que vayan a la periferia a meterles pepinazos por el culo también a la moronegrada


----------



## Ponix (4 Feb 2022)

El vídeo del tren transportando vehículos militares es viejo.


----------



## Ponix (4 Feb 2022)

Patético. La verdad.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (4 Feb 2022)

Las mujeras del ejercito español van a dar un cominicado,tienen depresion,regla o fibromialgia y no van a ir a luchar al frente,PACO,MANOLO JUAN,preparate que sales.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Feb 2022)

¿Hola, es el enemigo? Si, le llamo para informarle que la invasión es el 20 de febrero.


----------



## circonita (4 Feb 2022)

Twiter... una fuente de total seriedad...


----------



## 917 (4 Feb 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> El 20 febrero ya es todo barro y no hielo, ya no hay guerra en esa fecha



Exacto, la "rasputisa" que frenó a Napoleón y a Hitler...


----------



## S. Moguilevich (4 Feb 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Toda la razón. Pero llevamos mil años matandonos entre nosotros. La inercia es brutal.
> 
> Pero en este mundo global tarde o temprano tendremos que decidir qué papel debemos jugar.
> 
> ...



Las civilizaciones y culturas tienen su vida propia y un proceso vital de auge y decadencia igual q cualquier organismo. La civilizacion occidental esta en fase de decadencia. Diría que esta en fase terminal. Europa tal y como conocemos no tiene futuro. Dudo seriamente que su sustrato etnico racial perdure para el sXXIII. Lo que salga de aqui será otra cosa totalmente diferente: volverá una edad oscura, un estado primitivo de una nueva cultura que tal vez herede algunas caracteristicas culturales del occidente actual como nosotros heredamos del mundo greco-romano.


----------



## asakopako (4 Feb 2022)

Lla?


----------



## Giordano Bruno (4 Feb 2022)

Como va haber guerra no tiene cojones Putin de joder le los JJOO al Chino.


----------



## Apretrujillos (5 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> al parecer tienen mejor logística que los talibanes de Afganistán , por lo tanto " si los americanos perdieron ante unos pastores de cabras , con más heroína en el cuerpo que ganas de luchar " ... con los rusos mejor que no empiecen.
> 
> Fuera bromas, si no hubiese habido 70 millones de asesinatos en la llamada segunda guerra mundial ni los masones hubiesen lanzado las bombas atómicas , pensaría que todo esto es una farsa, pero cuando dieron el pucherazo a Trump después de su más que segura victoria arrolladora, era lógico que se tramaba una guerra y así lo dije infinidad de veces en su día . Ahí están los post.



Las voces le dijeron: esto quedaria bien en el Principal de Burbuja


----------



## Tenderheart (5 Feb 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Patético. La verdad.



El de Canadá tiene cara para darle de hostias.


----------



## Jengibre (5 Feb 2022)

Métete un supositorio de yodo por donde amargan los pepinos!


----------



## al loro (5 Feb 2022)

Muchos no saben que muchos de Europa estamos dispuestos a ponerle alfombra roja a Putin. Nuestros adversarios son nuestros políticos traidores, una panda de vendidos, que quieren acabar con los caucásicos.


----------



## al loro (5 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia llegaría hasta Lisboa si se lo propusiera, pero no por el poder ruso de su Ejército, que lo tiene, sino porque dile tú a los jóvenes europeos que dejen sus iphones y tik toks, para morir por la UE



Me imagino a Macron convenciendo a los niggas para luchar contra los rusos...    

Rusos racistas y tal ..lo típico de los progres.

Que son rucistas!!


----------



## al loro (5 Feb 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> EStamos viendo la caida de la unión sovietica 2.0 Ahora con la UE



O cae UE o los EEUU antes o después, no hay más.
Si tampoco tiene tanta complicación.


----------



## Funcional (5 Feb 2022)

Quien podía imaginar hace solo unos años que iban a venir los rusos a devolvernos la libertad. Deseandito estoy yo.


----------



## elvaquilla (5 Feb 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


>



Eres el nota?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (5 Feb 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> ¿Todavía hay gente que se cree que en pleno S-XXI en el mundo desarrollado, las guerras se siguen haciendo disparando balitas?



Pues claro pedazo de distraído.


----------



## ashe (5 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> Voy a contar una mentira gorda, pero gorda, recordar no entrar en alarma social porque es mentira, tan mentira como las anteriores.
> 
> ...



De momento el mejor mensaje y certero de todos que indica el motivo real de todo esto


----------



## al loro (5 Feb 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Quien podía imaginar hace solo unos años que iban a venir los rusos a devolvernos la libertad. Deseandito estoy yo.



Los catalanes republicanos tb pensaban lo mismo en la guerra civil.. así les fue.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Joder espero que sea despues de la siesta, que cae en domingo.
> A mi las guerras mundiales antes de una siesta como que me sientan mal.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Aún no, pero será gracioso cuando de verdad sea.
> 
> El último post de burbuja.info será un hilo abierto por @Jeffrey Lebowski con el titulo "ULTIMA HORA!!! RUSIA DICE QUE ..."
> 
> BOOOM.



Será un combo master del universo.

Ultimísima hora (en la tierra) y Boom.

(Postdata: hecho de menos el Bruuuuuuuuuuuuutal que se ha puesto tan de moda en los últimos posts)









Los voceadores. ¡BOOM!, ¡EXTRA, EXTRA!, ¡RUMORES, RUMORES!


No son clones ni bots, es "simple casualidad". :rolleyes: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/ultima-hora-kamala-harris-presidenta-temporal-de-eeuu.1650703/...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Feb 2022)

Switch_46 dijo:


> Anda, y yo con estos peluquines....!!!!!
> 
> 
> Como diría UTBH...
> ...


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (5 Feb 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> Buah, masdejao destrozao con esa respuestaza, crack. No sé si podré pegar ojo esta noche.
> ¿Eres de los que echan en cara no defender Evropa de una invasión asiática con la vida pero de los que nos llaman magufos gorroplata cuando hablamos de la moronegrización de Europa, del Gran Reemplazo, o de que la plandemia forma parte de los planes de hundimiento de esa Evropa que tú reclamas debemos defender con nuestra vida?
> Haces honor a tu nick, hamijo.



A ver niños... se me comportan o se van a la cama sin cenar sus doritos.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (5 Feb 2022)

Ya si eso me lo planteo el 19.
Ahora no, mañana


----------



## Cicciolino (5 Feb 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


>



¡BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!

¡No pasa NADA!, ¡la guerra TAMBIÉN es un himbent!


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (5 Feb 2022)

Hay que enviar urgentemente al frente a una división formada por escoria podeguarra , en plan división azul, los rusos huiran espantados ante semejantes sacos de mierda.


----------



## amcxxl (5 Feb 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


>



lo de Ucrania es una distraccion

lo que pretende USA es tomar Bielorusia una vez que el intento de golpe de estado contra Lukachenko fracaso en 2020

las tropas rusas estan en Bielorusia para protegerla y ademas proteger a Kaliningrado de la OTAN, que es el verdadero objetivo


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Feb 2022)

_*"Y oiréis de guerras y rumores de guerras; mirad que no os turbéis, porque es necesario que todo esto acontezca."

Mateo 24: 6-7*_


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (5 Feb 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> lo de Ucrania es una distraccion
> 
> lo que pretende USA es tomar Bielorusia una vez que el intento de golpe de estado contra Lukachenko fracaso en 2020
> 
> las tropas rusas estan en Bielorusia para protegerla y ademas proteger a Kaliningrado de la OTAN, que es el verdadero objetivo



A mi lo de Bielorrusia se me asemeja más a 1956 y 1968 con Hungría y Checoslovaquia


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (5 Feb 2022)

Todavía hace mucho frío. Y luego viene el deshielo.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (5 Feb 2022)

Guerra guerra guerra ??!

Ah que es otra mierda de hilo lleno de invents. Voy a cagar algo de mi cosecha:

Atención, mensaje urgente. La guerra es inminente, las granjas de troles en Leningrado han entrado en alerta defcon 5 y se esperan ataques inminentes en las grandes capitales europeas. Las memes que están preparando son demoledoras, algo nunca visto. También llegará un bombardeo masivo de comentarios en redes sociales muy ácidos para poner de manifiesto la doble moral occidental.

Un ejército con millones de bots y cibervoluntarios se está poniendo en marcha en estos momentos, quien tenga cerca un refugio anti-propaganda debe protegerse inmediatamente!!! Repito, *esto no es un simulacro*!!!

Las autoridades competentes en Moscú están haciendo llegar a la población instrucciones para el acopio de vodka. Se esperan unas semanas bastante complicadas. Una vez que la ofensiva inicial haya destruido la autoestima de los occidentales se cree que podría llegarse a un acuerdo de paz ventajoso para los intereses rusos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (5 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> _*"Y oiréis de guerras y rumores de guerras; mirad que no os turbéis, porque es necesario que todo esto acontezca."
> 
> Mateo 24: 6-7*_



Esa predicción encaja en cualquier época de la historia, por desgracia.


----------



## Pericoloso (5 Feb 2022)

Tanques de la estepa en Florida, niños aprendiendo ruso en UK y Portugal, los estados americanos con caracteres en cirílico. "Bienvenidos a la República social de Kalivornia".


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Feb 2022)

No va a pasar nada.


----------



## Switch_46 (5 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> _*"Y oiréis de guerras y rumores de guerras; mirad que no os turbéis, porque es necesario que todo esto acontezca."
> 
> Mateo 24: 6-7*_



y después de esto, que viene? si lanzas un párrafo de la biblia, por lo menos hazlo entero. No nos dejes con la vidilla....


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Esa predicción encaja en cualquier época de la historia, por desgracia.



¿Y qué me dices de estas?

Mateo 24
_*Se levantará nación contra nación, y reino contra reino; y habrá pestes, y hambres, y terremotos en diferentes lugares. Y todo esto será sólo el principio de los dolores.*_

*Unos a otros se entregarán, y unos a otros se aborrecerán. Y muchos falsos profetas se levantarán, y engañarán a muchos;

El sol se oscurecerá, y la luna no dará su resplandor, y las estrellas caerán del cielo, y las potencias de los cielos serán conmovidas*

_*Porque como en los días antes del diluvio estaban comiendo y bebiendo, casándose y dando en casamiento, hasta el día en que Noé entró en el arca, y no entendieron hasta que vino el diluvio y se los llevó a todos, así será también la venida del Hijo del Hombre. Entonces estarán dos en el campo; el uno será tomado, y el otro será dejado. Dos mujeres estarán moliendo en un molino; la una será tomada, y la otra será dejada.*_

(Es decir el 50% de la población)


----------



## Skywalker22 (5 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Y qué me dices de estas?
> 
> Mateo 24
> _Se levantará nación contra nación, y reino contra reino; y habrá pestes, y hambres, y terremotos en diferentes lugares. Y todo esto será sólo el principio de los dolores._
> ...



Casi más de lo mismo. Salvo lo de las estrellas cayendo del cielo, ¿qué interpretación tiene eso?


----------



## Skywalker22 (5 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No va a pasar nada.



De momento, durante casi dos años de pandemia ya pasó bastante. ¿O no?


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Casi más de lo mismo. Salvo lo de las estrellas cayendo del cielo, ¿qué interpretación tiene eso?



EXTERMINIO DE LA MITAD DE LA POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL


----------



## Skywalker22 (5 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> EXTERMINIO DE LA MITAD DE LA POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL



¿Pero se habla de fechas?


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Pero se habla de fechas?



¿Tienes prisa?


----------



## Skywalker22 (5 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Tienes prisa?



Ninguna. Pero era por saber si esas predicciones están hechas para nuestros tiempos.


----------



## tixel (5 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Las armas de 1945 no tienen nada que ver que con las de hoy.. si tiras una bomba tsar ya ves que diferencia



Que no lo pillas ni que te de de ostias en la jeta. Que las armas nucelares son un timo. Las del 45 y las de ahora.


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ninguna. Pero era por saber si esas predicciones están hechas para nuestros tiempos.



Si todavía no te has dado cuenta, no te preocupes ya no creo que puedas hacerlo nunca.


----------



## Skywalker22 (5 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Si todavía no te has dado cuenta, no te preocupes ya no creo que puedas hacerlo nunca.



Creo que tengo un lado espiritual muy desarrollado y no soy agnóstico, pero hay cosas que hay que analizar con prudencia.


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## rohirrim (5 Feb 2022)

ojalá...no caerá esa breva...


----------



## frankie83 (5 Feb 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Que no lo pillas ni que te de de ostias en la jeta. Que las armas nucelares son un timo. Las del 45 y las de ahora.



Ciertamente; estaba esperando que un forero me revelara esta verdad incontestable


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>




Sí, màs o menos así parece ser. Me gusta Macron, sabe que los anglos son el enemigo. Buen video. 

Pero se olvida de China. Y hoy han habido noticias al respecto.


----------



## tixel (5 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Ciertamente; estaba esperando que un forero me revelara esta verdad incontestable



Pues a ver si espabilas y no hace falta nadie que te señale lo evidente.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Feb 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Pues a ver si espabilas y no hace falta nadie que te señale lo evidente.



Si señor usted si que sabe rindo pleitesía
Taluec


----------



## pocholito (5 Feb 2022)

El este es prorusis ahí será un paseo para los rusos hasta el dnieper a partir de ahí es otra cosa


----------



## cuasi-pepito (5 Feb 2022)

Cuentas fake de periódicos con nombres parecidos a los importantes dando por hecha una invasión y victoria rusa (y posterior retirada parcial).

Ya han salido varias.

Pase lo que pase nunca vamos a saber la verdad, ya estamos en falsas falsas banderas.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 Feb 2022)

Tienen mas ganas que haya guerra los politicastros occidentales-nwo y sus servicios de propaganda-"prensa" que los rusos, pero lo más ridículo es que en caso de guerra Rusia , parafraseando a Julio César, se enfrentaría a un ejército sin generales y a generales sin ejército...


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Y qué me dices de estas?
> 
> Mateo 24
> _*Se levantará nación contra nación, y reino contra reino; y habrá pestes, y hambres, y terremotos en diferentes lugares. Y todo esto será sólo el principio de los dolores.*_
> ...


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> ¿Todavía hay gente que se cree que en pleno S-XXI en el mundo desarrollado, las guerras se siguen haciendo disparando balitas?



Cómo te ha ido estos días ejperto?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Menuda fumada. Aunque ya te digo que si quisiesen llegar hasta Lisboa, más de uno los recibiría como libertadores. Yo el primero.



Cómo fue la fumada?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Es que han inventado otra cosa? Y Yugoslavia según los los listos como tú no debía de ser mundo desarrollado.



Muchos ejjjpertos en Ejpaña


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

@Iuris Tantum


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 931291



Jejejeje


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Ni siquiera los magufos se creen ya sus mierdas...
> 
> ​



Espero que no hayas publicado nada estos días.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> Sí, claro, los mismos que dijeron que Tom Hanks había sido ejecutado en Guantánamo o que Bill Gates había sido capturado y juzgado en el Área 51. Parece fiable.



Eres negacionista de la guerra ahora?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Algún video de Gila por ahí
> -Oiga, es el enemigo??
> -El 20 vamos pa´lla con el mortero.
> -Enga, taluego



Eres negacionista de la guerra ahora?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Porqué no banean a estos payasos buscando clicks? ¿Qué coño de titular es ese, capullo?
> 
> En tu puta madre, me cago. Devuélveme mis dos minutos de tiempo.



Menudo subnormal eres y además maleducado. Eres todo un partidazo... Para gordas del tercer mundo.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> ¡Cómo van a acabar unos juegos deportivos y luego dos horas después de plegar la Olimpiada empezar la guerra mundial? En que cabeza de chorlito cabe eso



Eres negacionista de la guerra ahora?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Que buena película.
> 
> Me espero al tráiler.



Eres negacionista de la guerra ahora?


----------



## Paisaje (23 Mar 2022)

menudo reparto de owneds, parece la entrega de los oscar.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Si quieres te hago una lista de guerras "con balitas" recientes o aún en curso.



@Sadhu


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Las balitas no ecsisten. Igual que no ecisten lor BIRU
> 
> Debe de ser genetico o algo. Algunos es fisicamente imposible que seais mas jodidamente subnormales de lo que sois



@eL PERRO respetaba y localizaba a los sucnormales


----------



## fede35 (23 Mar 2022)

Toda la gente pija, que probablemente viven del sistema corrupto de deuda (todos estafadores) han hecho el ridiculo como siempre cuando se mofaban diciendo que no iba a haber guerra xD


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Apoyo la moción.
> 
> A esos que tanto desean follón, los mandaba yo a las guerrillas de Colombia o donde fuera a que se desangrasen por un tiro en la barriga y sin ni saber porqué de esto...



@Gigatr0n te das cuenta de lo ridículo que eras?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Aun queda hasta finales de febrero tendremos noticias de que Viene el "ruso" para rato, coño que llevan ya 50 años con eso, nos pillaran desprevenidos, JUAS, JUASS, JUASSS, eso si aprovechar que os devuelvan lo robado................



Eres negacionista de la guerra ahora?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Que mania, la guerra no se hace como tu piensas, la guerra se hace en su momento, esta toda detallada, ademas ahora se hace con nukes por enmedio, por lo que se evitan.



Otro ejperto


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Referendum en el Donbass. Anexión rusa de la Ucrania-rusa. Entrada en la UE de la Ucrania-europea, pero en la cola hasta cumplir los requisitos. La OTAN avanzando unos cuantos cientos de kilómetros más.
> 
> Y siguiendo.
> 
> Rusia avanzando hasta París o Lisboa? Por favor...



Eres negacionista de la guerra ahora?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> Voy a contar una mentira gorda, pero gorda, recordar no entrar en alarma social porque es mentira, tan mentira como las anteriores.
> 
> ...



Ejperto mayor


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

jakemate dijo:


> Si chaval claro que sí..Putin exjefe del fsb asesorado por la plana mayor del ejército soviético bregado en Chechenia,Georgia..no sabe que hacer...se lo vas a decir tu desde tu que la mayor guerra que has visto ha sido jugar a call. Of duty...puedes tener mucho armamento pero no tienes soldados ...tienes civiles armados contra un ajercito regular bien armado y entrenado...será una carnicería para los ucranianos si empiezan...y las tropas OTAN......guardar las apariencias...y carne de cañón para justificar llegado el caso una guerra a gran escala...Rusia NO PUEDE ,NI VA A CEDER tener misiles balísticos OTAN a 500kms de Moscú no es aceptable..



Ejperto bar


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Semanas antes de la primera guerra mundial la gente se paseaba tranquilamente por Europa, pensaba que no iba a pasar nada, que las guerras eran cosas del pasado.
> Hasta que mataron al Archiduque, lo demás ya es historia.
> Nunca pasa nada, hasta que pasa.



Exacto.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> así que ahora dicen que atacará a fin de mes...
> si eso para carnavales ya
> 
> hace un mes decían que iba a atacar el 4 de febrero. Hoy es 4 de febrero y na. Como siempre mucha fiabilidad en las predicciones...



Eres negacionista de la guerra ahora?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

Jengibre dijo:


> Métete un supositorio de yodo por donde amargan los pepinos!



Al final te has metido tú el yodo por el culo o tu novio


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Guerra guerra guerra ??!
> 
> Ah que es otra mierda de hilo lleno de invents. Voy a cagar algo de mi cosecha:
> 
> ...



Eres negacionista de la guerra ahora?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No va a pasar nada.



Nada nada


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Cuentas fake de periódicos con nombres parecidos a los importantes dando por hecha una invasión y victoria rusa (y posterior retirada parcial).
> 
> Ya han salido varias.
> 
> Pase lo que pase nunca vamos a saber la verdad, ya estamos en falsas falsas banderas.



..


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Tienen mas ganas que haya guerra los politicastros occidentales-nwo y sus servicios de propaganda-"prensa" que los rusos, pero lo más ridículo es que en caso de guerra Rusia , parafraseando a Julio César, se enfrentaría a un ejército sin generales y a generales sin ejército...



Eres negacionista de la guerra ahora?


----------



## BeKinGo (23 Mar 2022)

@Jeffrey Lebowski reparto expectacular si señor, el gato se debe haber empachado de lenguas, hasta las moscas hacen ruido.


----------



## Komanche O_o (23 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Jejejeje



Ya ves, cariñin....


----------



## jakemate (23 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Ejperto bar



El tiempo da y quita razones...


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> ¿Todavía hay gente que se cree que en pleno S-XXI en el mundo desarrollado, las guerras se siguen haciendo disparando balitas?



Esta es la respuesta más mítica, con 43 thanks. Vomitada del militar más famoso de España.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (23 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Eres negacionista de la guerra ahora?



Voy a recoger mi OWNED y me voy a mi casa. Mis respetos.


----------



## Sadhu (23 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Esta es la respuesta más mítica, con 43 thanks. Vomitada del militar más famoso de España.




Muchas gracias por seguirme con tanta ilusión.


----------



## BeKinGo (23 Mar 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Voy a recoger mi OWNED y me voy a mi casa. Mis respetos.



Solo estaba usted en un error, su reacción se gana el respeto de los demás.





Sadhu dijo:


> Muchas gracias por seguirme con tanta ilusión.



Es que es tentador, dices tonterias en modo faltón, y despues intentar obviar el OWNED revistiendote de un cinismo que te va grande.
Necesitas Kleenex?


----------



## Sadhu (23 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Es que es tentador, dices tonterias en modo faltón, y despues intentar obviar el OWNED revistiendote de un cinismo que te va grande.
> Necesitas Kleenex?




Muchas gracias por seguirme tú también. De verdad que me llena de orgullo que me sigáis con tanta devoción.


----------



## BeKinGo (23 Mar 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Muchas gracias por seguirme tú también. De verdad que me llena de orgullo que me sigáis con tanta devoción.



No te sigo, es solo que me llama mucho la atención tu disonancia cognitiva a la hora de reconocer tu owned.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Eres negacionista de la guerra ahora?



Yo quería decir que han provocado a Rusia y al final ha respondido, ha leído bien o sabe leer?...qué coño dice de negacionismo, onvre?


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2022)

En los owned no podían faltar algunos de los más ilustres subhumanos del foro


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Mar 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> ¿Todavía hay gente que se cree que en pleno S-XXI en el mundo desarrollado, las guerras se siguen haciendo disparando balitas?



Vuelvo a citar el mensaje de este SUBNORMAL DE NACIMIENTO

Y ojo porque el subnormal es el, pero es que tiene 45 megustas

Es jodidamente grotesco hasta que extremo llega el retraso mental de la peña


----------



## BeKinGo (23 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Y ojo porque el subnormal es el,



Sep y vamos a ver que eres tu, dije que las nucleares no existen, y dijiste esa misma palabra... se ve que la tienes interiorizada.
Despues de 26 "bombazos nucleares" en el atolón bikini, el coral crece 7 metros, razóname como es posible... si es que habla el que menos deberia.
Engreimiento y lameculismo al poder, la verdadera pandemia de nuestra época.


_ Para su sorpresa, el cráter de un kilómetro y medio de ancho es ahora *el hogar de un ecosistema submarino muy próspero*. El equipo encontró numerosos peces, corales de hasta 7 metros y muchos otros seres vivos._








¿Que fue del atolón Bikini 60 años después de la bomba nuclear?
 

En 1946, el gobierno de Estados Unidos reunió a los 167 habitantes del atolón Bikini y les pidió que abandonaran sus casas temporalmente "por el bien de la...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Sadhu (23 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Vuelvo a citar el mensaje de este SUBNORMAL DE NACIMIENTO
> 
> Y ojo porque el subnormal es el, pero es que tiene 45 megustas
> 
> Es jodidamente grotesco hasta que extremo llega el retraso mental de la peña



Y eso lo dice un analfabeto funcional que no es capaz de escribir una frase en castellano sin faltas de ortografía.


----------



## DonCrisis (23 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Sep y vamos a ver que eres tu, dije que las nucleares no existen, y dijiste esa misma palabra... se ve que la tienes interiorizada.
> Despues de 26 "bombazos nucleares" en el atolón bikini, el coral crece 7 metros, razóname como es posible... si es que habla el que menos deberia.
> Engreimiento y lameculismo al poder, la verdadera pandemia de nuestra época.
> 
> ...



Y por qué el coral no iba a repoblar el cráter submarino que han hecho las bombas nucleares?? No lo entiendo.


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Mar 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> ñiñiñiñ



Tiene cojones que aun salgas a replicar. Encima de subnormal, necio. Esta claro que hay quienes no tienen ningun sentido del ridiculo


----------



## joser_jr (23 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Eres negacionista de la guerra ahora?



En este tipo de zascas es mejor que le quites una ] (tras QUOTE) al mensaje citado para que podamos verlo aunque borren el mensaje. De hecho, todavía puedes hacerlo editando tus respuestas.


----------



## BeKinGo (23 Mar 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Y por qué el coral no iba a repoblar el cráter submarino que han hecho las bombas nucleares?? No lo entiendo.



Por lo mismo que los médicos toman proteccion para hacerte una triste radiografia.








Envenenamiento por radiación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*Y ahora deja de hacerte el loco y tirar balones fuera, que se te ve el plumero.*


----------



## DonCrisis (23 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Por lo mismo que los médicos toman proteccion para hacerte una triste radiografia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero hombre, la radiación que deja una bomba nuclear no es tan grande para que no vuelvan a crecer plantas ni vivan animales. En Hiroshima y Nagasaki la vida después de las bombas volvió sin problemas. Obviamente aumentan los casos de cánceres y demás, pero joder que no es un veneno que impida que crezca nada. Si hasta en Chernobil, cuya radiación fue en varias magnitudes superior y de vida muchísimo más larga a la que deja una bomba, la vida siguió sin problemas. Sin contar que la mayor parte de las partículas radiactivas se quedan en el aire e incluso en la atmósfera y no en el fondo marino.

De verdad, no sé cuál es su argumentación para decir que no pueden crecer corales en una zona de explosión de bombas nucleares. Creo que no lo ha analizado usted en profundidad.

Lo de los balones fuera no lo entiendo. Creo que me está confundiendo con otra persona.


----------



## BeKinGo (23 Mar 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Pero hombre, la radiación que deja una bomba nuclear no es tan grande para que no vuelvan a crecer plantas ni vivan animales.











Las balas que matan después de la guerra


Si existe un ámbito en el que la creatividad del ser humano no tiene fin es en el del armamento. Cuando el objetivo es dañar, herir, matar o exterminar a




elordenmundial.com




el uranio empobrecido persiste, pero las "nukes" no... mmm


DonCrisis dijo:


> En Hiroshima y Nagasaki la vida después de las bombas volvió sin problemas.



No solo no contaminan, sino que facilitan una recuperación económica milagrosa si te callas.


DonCrisis dijo:


> Sin contar que la mayor parte de las partículas radiactivas se quedan en el aire e incluso en la atmósfera y no en el fondo marino.



Hay acuñado un término que te lleva la contraria: Fallout: radioactive particles that are carried into the atmosphere after a nuclear explosion and gradually fall back as dust or in precipitation. 



DonCrisis dijo:


> De verdad, no sé cuál es su argumentación para decir que no pueden crecer corales en una zona de explosión de bombas nucleares.



Quizá sea el organismo mas sensible que existe a la contaminación








Estamos hirviendo vivos los arrecifes de coral


Los arrecifes de coral no son plantas ni rocas, son animales coloniales, de los cuales depende hasta el 25% de las especies marinas, incluyendo las tortugas. 2018 fue el Año Internacional de los Arrecifes de Coral y este 2019 es momento de analizar cuáles son las posibilidades de salvar a estas...




news.un.org






DonCrisis dijo:


> Lo de los balones fuera no lo entiendo.



Pues te sale fenómeno, seguro que no lo entiendes?


DonCrisis dijo:


> Creo que me está confundiendo con otra persona.



Hacer de puta y de Ramoneta: actuar de forma interesada y malevola, mientras se intenta proyectar una imagen de virtud y bondad.
Los perros si lo ven favorable se muestran agresivos y ladran, parece que te van a comer, pero en cuanto perciben malas cartas, esconden el rabo y huyen sin ningún tipo de vergüenza, parecen otro animal....


----------



## DonCrisis (23 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Las balas que matan después de la guerra
> 
> 
> Si existe un ámbito en el que la creatividad del ser humano no tiene fin es en el del armamento. Cuando el objetivo es dañar, herir, matar o exterminar a
> ...



Le repito que la cantidad de radiación que existe tras una bomba nuclear no es suficiente para impedir la vida. Y menos en el fondo oceánico cuando la mayor parte de las partículas radioactivas se quedan en el aire.

Sobre el Fallout: Sí, ese término es la lluvia radiactiva, y como usted bien dice son partículas que VAN A LA ATMÓSFERA, que pueden permanecer años e incluso décadas en ella y finalmente caen lentamente o con la lluvia. Esas partículas se las lleva el viento y acaban a miles de kilómetros de la explosión, viajando por el globo. ¿ME PUEDE USTED EXPLICAR QUÉ COJONES TIENE QUE VER ESO CON QUE SALGA CORAL EN EL FONDO DEL MAR DE UNA EXPLOSIÓN?

Ahora me pone un enlace que dice que al coral le afecta la temperatura o la contaminación. Enhorabuena. Muy bien. Ahora póngame uno que diga cómo le afecta una radiación de una cantidad ridícula de entre 0,05 y 0,10 sieverts (le remito a la fuente que me dió en un comentario anterior en la que no hay ni síntomas)

La verdad es que yo le pregunté de una manera sincera porque me pensaba que usted tenía conocimientos de algún tipo y un argumento sólido para afirmar que el coral no puede crecer décadas después de una explosión nuclear. Veo que usted no tiene ni puta idea, por lo que si lo desea usted, aquí lo dejamos, porque supongo que ambos tenemos otros quehaceres a los que dedicar nuestro tiempo que debatir sobre sus disparates.

Que no existen las bombas nucleares porque ha salido coral décadas después de una prueba nuclear. Espero que sea usted troll.


----------



## BeKinGo (23 Mar 2022)

Tus afirmaciones son contradictorias y se sustentan en lo que dices tu y ya está.
En lo único que tienes razón es en que tengo más cosas que hacer, pero ya has enseñado el culo lo suficiente.
El gallo de Morón, sin plumas y cacareando.


----------



## BeKinGo (23 Mar 2022)

Los ruskis y los yankis tienen como tabú el usar "nukes" por que contaminarian el mundo irremediablemente, pero según como te sacudes la solapa y se va todo que no es ná.
El que quiera saber para que sirven las "nukes" puede informarse aquí.


----------



## Sadhu (24 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Tiene cojones que aun salgas a replicar. Encima de subnormal, necio. Esta claro que hay quienes no tienen ningun sentido del ridiculo



Lo que está claro es que eres un analfabeto funcional, eso está claro y por escrito


----------



## Kabraloka (24 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Eres negacionista de la guerra ahora?



XDDD
pues tampoco me equivoqué tanto, dije para carnavales (viernes de carnaval 25 de febrero) y empezaron el 24 de febrero...

Sin embargo has de reconocer que hubo unos días que los americanos decían que era para tal día y luego lo iban posponiendo. Pero sí es verdad que al final tenían razón.


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Mar 2022)

Vuelvo a subir, para que se siga viendo el ridiculo de los pobres escombros intelectuales como el de arriba de mi


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (15 Abr 2022)

@Giles Amaury


----------



## Giles Amaury (15 Abr 2022)

Algunos de los que estaban en este hilo hace dos meses diciendo que no iba a haber ninguna invasión, ahora están haciendo predicciones sobre la inevitable victoria rusa en Ucrania.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (15 Abr 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Algunos de los que estaban en este hilo hace dos meses diciendo que no iba a haber ninguna invasión, ahora están haciendo predicciones sobre la inevitable victoria rusa en Ucrania.



Pero se creen no oficialistas y seres pensantes.


----------



## Giles Amaury (15 Abr 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Pero se creen no oficialistas y seres pensantes.



Sí, a ellos no les engañan los "mass mierda", los mass mierda de occidente quiero decir. Los mass mierda no occidentales les cuentan que los cerdos vuelan y se lo creen: es que ellos son así de listos.


----------

